# piranha breeding team



## Pygo-Guru (Aug 22, 2004)

I know post-wise i'm new 2 this site but i truly do know a lot about P's. How do i become a member of the Piranha Breeding Team?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Well what are your credentials ?









Got any pics of your breeding expieriments ?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Arnold and myself were chosen to start the breeding team along with another member that is no longer part of this team. We were recognized by the STAFF members hastatus and Judazzz and was discussed with administration/web master and following staff just like any other members of all teams that are taken aboard.

Posting pictures-vids of successful spawns and answering questions in detail for long periods of time will quickly get you noticed if you choose to do so. But we only try to answer with "proven" facts and not lead any members into risking their fish in any danger due to very unstable water parameters etc.

breeding team members have to be willing to write and pre-pare articles and research info on OPEFE and follow orders from staff members







:laugh: j/k but you don't have to be on the team to do all the above we have so many skilled and knowledgeable members that keep on giving and sharing on regular basis which IMO, makes Piranha-fury numero-uno









hope this helped


----------

